# Funny little toll bridge on the A57 west of Lincoln



## Gamebird (4 March 2009)

OK now I have googled this one this time but can't find it.

There's a funny little toll bridge on the A57 before you get to Lincoln, always takes me by surprise and I never have any money.

Anyone local that can remember how much it is please?


----------



## flyingfeet (4 March 2009)

http://www.dunhambridge.co.uk/dbc_tolls.htm


----------



## Gamebird (4 March 2009)

Gosh you're very clever! Thank you very much. I had no idea what it was called, which probably didn't help google out much.

Think I can cope with 40p each way 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## flyingfeet (4 March 2009)

I have never been to Lincoln, but that what came up when you google A57 and tollbridge!


----------



## meardsall_millie (4 March 2009)

"Funny little toll bridge"???!  We don't have 'funny little anything's' down here in Lincolnshire young lady!!


----------



## sw123 (4 March 2009)

they're always funny little old men taking your money, think its 50p in the horse lorry, going over tomorrow actually!


----------



## Gamebird (4 March 2009)

Well I've been over it and I say it's a funny little toll bridge! At least we don't charge people to go over bridges in North Yorkshire. And they say we're the tight ones....


----------



## Gamebird (4 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
they're always funny little old men taking your money, think its 50p in the horse lorry, going over tomorrow actually! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too! Off XC schooling. If I'm giving the funny little man my 40p at the same time as you I'll say hello


----------



## sw123 (4 March 2009)

Are you going to grange de lings? We're hoping to go late morning......although struggling to get hold of them at teh mo!


----------



## meardsall_millie (4 March 2009)

That's because you lot were too tight to build the bridge in the first place - you're still expected to ford it!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





That bridge is about 20 mins up the road from me btw - where are you off to?


----------



## Gamebird (4 March 2009)

Grange de Lings 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

We're there for 9am (providing we're not rained off) but there's plenty of horses to get through so we should still be there. You'll have to be very nice if you want to share our picnic though....


----------



## sw123 (4 March 2009)

well Em is aiming to take 4 then ill turn up at a nice civilised time with Tog (if they answer the phone!!!) I might make mars bar cake..........(have to develop flu as well overnight)


----------



## Gamebird (4 March 2009)

Mars Bar cake sounds good. Might see you there. I've never been before and it's a bit far just for schooling really but I fancy a day out, am meeting some friends and I don't fancy doing Lincoln BE cold!


----------



## sw123 (4 March 2009)

I havent schooled yet so need to go although just spoken and not sure we'll be able to as everyone needs to be off there by 12 as its closed in the afternoon. So if you've got 5 adn we've have 5 lol we might make it a bit busy!! All v good there but i never do the water, not convinced by it!!


----------



## sw123 (4 March 2009)

Booked in for half 8!! Although think i might turn up later than that!!!


----------



## Gamebird (4 March 2009)

See you there. We won't have all 5 going at once I doubt as there will be more horses than jockeys so hopefully it'll be fine.


----------



## meardsall_millie (4 March 2009)

Thank you for your kind offer of a picnic-share - unfortunately I have to be at work to earn the money to pay for this sport I love so much.....


----------



## sw123 (4 March 2009)

you could develop flu too.........


----------



## Steeleydan (4 March 2009)

God that bridge, you have just reminded me of- Last Monday I was coming home from a house sit at Newark and when I packed my car I just put my hand bag behind my seat forgeting about the toll bridge, then as I neared it I thought dam, no money in ash tray and tried frantically shuffleing my hand in bag behind seat to get purse, now getting even closer to the little man in toll booth, still couldnt reach purse ended up having to get out of my car to get into hand bag, I was not the most popular person in the que, and all for 30p!!!!!!!


----------



## meardsall_millie (4 March 2009)

Steeleydan - I generally have the same problem when I go over it (which tends to be quite a lot as there is a good little tack and feed shop on the other side.....!) 
	
	
		
		
	


	





SW - think I already have the flu on the way..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (that'll be nice for getting through 3 events in the next 3 weeks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## KatB (4 March 2009)

SW, will see you there tomo aswell then, as I am one of the motley crew going with Gamebird... Goddy is easily recognisable probably, being wired and coloured


----------



## sw123 (6 March 2009)

Told you they're funny little men in there, yesterday's said "you've got sunglasses on your head" ummm yes when i left home it was sunny (it was thick fog at this point!!). Was a good day, nice to see Gamebird and meet Baydale


----------



## jocke (16 October 2010)

Gamebird said:



			Well I've been over it and I say it's a funny little toll bridge! At least we don't charge people to go over bridges in North Yorkshire. And they say we're the tight ones.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/northyorkshire/travel/story/toll_bridge/index.shtml
no, the little toll bridges in North Yorks are much funnier.  At least the Trent is a real river.  The yorkshire puddings bridges are more expensive of course!


----------



## Baggybreeches (16 October 2010)

The bridge over the Mersey in Warrington charges 12p or 20p return, I always buy a return ticket and end up having to go home a different way!


----------



## Gamebird (16 October 2010)

Where on EARTH did this thread surface from???? 

This was from when Baydale and I went pre-season XC schooling... in 2008 . Utterly, utterly bizarre


----------



## Baggybreeches (17 October 2010)

Gamebird said:



			Where on EARTH did this thread surface from???? 

This was from when Baydale and I went pre-season XC schooling... in 2008 . Utterly, utterly bizarre 

Click to expand...

Oh crikey, I just looked at that! Just added to let you know we have a funny BIG bridge up here and it cahrges 12p!


----------



## meardsall_millie (17 October 2010)

Gamebird said:



			Where on EARTH did this thread surface from???? 

This was from when Baydale and I went pre-season XC schooling... in 2008 . Utterly, utterly bizarre 

Click to expand...

2009 GB - a year behind as usual.......


----------



## sw123 (18 October 2010)

And what a foggy morning it was!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (18 October 2010)

What grates me about that 'funny little toll bridge' is that they charge me as a van in my pick-up as it's classed as a 'commercial vehicle'....!

How very dare they....mind you, it's the same on all toll bridges!


----------



## Gamebird (18 October 2010)

Lovely pics sw123, and it was a very froggy morning. Baydale was very grateful for the hot soup and cake that I brought!


----------

